# Local 26



## TDK7-89 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, I am currently considering joining the local union in my area as an apprentice. I was wondering if anyone here have any experience with the Local 26 in Washington DC.
Are they a good local and if they are in need of apprentices right now.
Any information would be great. Thank you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TDK:

I am a Local 26 contractor, but have no idea what the status of apprentices is at this time. Call the local.

Local 26 is a good local works with the men and contractors. IMO fair across the board while watching out for the members best interest.

Where in VA?
What past experience do you have?


----------



## TDK7-89 (Feb 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> TDK:
> 
> I am a Local 26 contractor, but have no idea what the status of apprentices is at this time. Call the local.
> 
> ...


I live in Falls Church VA its very close to DC. I don't have any prior experience, I am currently enroll in college. Coming out of High School my engineering teacher introduced me to the Union to show me another career path instead of college.
I decided to test out college first but found out it wasn't for me. I am very much a hand on learner.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TDK7-89 (Feb 26, 2009)

Question- I would like to finish up my college career and get my degree in computer science. Would being an Apprentice in the Union take up all my time or would I be able to be a part time student also?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TD:

I am in Leesburg.

An apprenticeship will take up a lot of time 40+ hours a week plus school one day every other week (in local 26). I attend college but only take one class a quarter and I do not have an apprenticeship school to attend. 

Can it be done yes if you work at it. My daughter works full time and attends grad school full time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Our apprentices work nine days and the 10th day they have class for eight hours with pay.
I had to go two nights a week, sometimes three and four nights a week for four years.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Ibew 26*

Hello,
Please search under IBEW 26 and go to their web site.

There is a lot of information on their web site.
Scale is around $35.00 hour.

Good Luck

Retired


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Brian john, It is my understanding that 26 has a "small works agreement" and that it has done well, is this true? My local is going this route to try and get market share back and we were told that 26 has had one for years and it is "kicking ass". I'm very torn on the whole thing and would like to hear from people with experience with it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> "small works agreement"


I am not sure what that is I will ask my friend that sits on the NETA board.

Local 26 is a good local working in a tough area but has been growing over the years. The management works with the contractors.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

It's an agreement that allows IJW's to work for less(only on small jobs,70% of rate and full benie's) so the contractors can bid on "small" jobs. Apparently they are all different and the one they are pushing on us isn't nearly as bad as some.


----------

